# Great Moments in Commercial History: Scottie Pippen?



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

I came across the old Moo and Oink ad which was good for a few laughs. I remember seeing that thing over and over watching Cub games.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zz8fTbLjo9c"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zz8fTbLjo9c" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I also found a reference to Scottie's Dodge dealership. I don't remember seeing those commercials at all. Can anyone unearth them? I'd love to see them.




> You should definitely find the old "Scottie Pippen Dodge Store" commercial now. It is stunning. (Shoot, can't find it on YouTube.) Let's just say he must have gotten a real agent quickly thereafter and the commercials were yanked and the store changed its name. Wonder if he still owns it though.



http://consumerist.com/consumer/moo...in-commercial-history-moo-and-oink-237158.php


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

55-27


----------

